# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Sector forestal podría exportar por US$ 3,000 millones anuales con marco legal promotor, considera Adex

## Bruno Cillóniz

*También si se aprovecha con responsabilidad los recursos naturales.*  *Lima, oct. 13 (ANDINA).-* Perú puede situarse como una potencia forestal en el mundo y llegar a exportar productos maderables por 3,000 millones de dólares anuales si aprovecha los recursos responsablemente y de forma sostenida, y se tiene un marco legal realmente promotor, señaló hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
El presidente del Comité Forestal de Adex, Santiago Echecopar, indicó que las exportaciones de este sector sumarán 120 millones de dólares en el presente año y se espera superar dicho monto en el 2010 si se toman esas medidas. 
Subrayó que ese subsector se presenta como una gran oportunidad de desarrollo para la Amazonía peruana, generando empleo e ingresos para las regiones de esa parte del país, sin embargo, las cifras registradas aún son pequeñas si se comparan con países de similares características. 
Refirió que incluso este año se cerraría con 120 millones de dólares en exportaciones, monto que es inferior al del año pasado, cuando sumaron poco más de 200 millones. 
Igual la suma es pequeña si es que se le compara con otros países tropicales como Brasil que anualmente exporta madera y sus derivados por 6,000 millones de dólares, añadió.   
Explicó que una de las razones del descenso de las exportaciones es la crisis financiera internacional que presionó los precios a la baja, aunque no afectó los volúmenes.  
Finalmente, anunció la realización de la V Convención Nacional Forestal, en la que tocarán varios temas como el desarrollo de las oportunidades de negocios, la comercialización y la realidad de ese sector en otros países.Temas similares: Artículo: CAF otorgará préstamo de US$ 30 millones a Perú para desarrollo de sector forestal Artículo: Necesidades crediticias del sector agrícola ascienden a S/. 12,000 millones anuales Seminario Internacional: Requisitos Técnicos y Nuevos Procedimientos en la Aduana de EE.UU. para exportar Alimentos en el marco del TLC (01 de junio, 8:30 am - 5:00 pm en ADEX) Minag invertirá más de S/. 2 millones para potenciar sector forestal de comunidades amazónicas Perú podría exportar 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos a EEUU sin arancel

----------

